# Kevin's Lawn Journal



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

My lawn has needed attention since I purchased it 5 years ago, but I was not really interested nor did I know how to fix it. So this summer I got the flower beds in order. And this fall I am going to power rack, aerate and over seed my lawn. 
Now thanks to this site, I have been able to expand my knowledge base on how to not only fix my lawn, but to care for it as well. 
So tonight, I sprayed the front lawn with Tenacity and I will spray it again in early September before I over seed the lawn. I will most likely being asking some questions along the way. Thank you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good luck and good job with the marking dye!


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

You should start a lawn journal so we can track your progress. Good luck. I can't wait to see what it looks like come fall.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

If I over-seed with a mix of *** and Fescue in the fall will the *** grow next spring and summer? Or will the Fescue over take the ***?
Thanks


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

if you are adding KBG to the mix, you would want to have an earlier seeding than September. I would say "mid-august". KBG takes a long time to germinate. I live in CT and my KBG seeding was August 24th last year. This year I am trying to seed a week earlier.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks. I wont be able to over seed until late Sept due to vacation plans.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Well I applied Tenacity to the back lawn today. I noticed a lot of clumping Fescue in the grass. 
I am hoping by dethatching, aerating and over-seeding I can get rid of most of it. 
What do you all think?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

As i understand it the only real way to get rid of clumping fescue is to dig it out.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

I will wait until I get the weeds gone and see what I have left. Thanks.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I had clumping fescue in my yard, only way is either glypho or dig it out, I dug it out and threw seed down


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

So I am thinking of using this for my overseed
https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100002/ss5000-sunny-mixture?zip=53227&type=sunny

What do you guys think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Personally i wouldnt plant anything with fine fescue(Chewings fescue) but thats just me. Not sure why they would put a shade grass in a sunny mixture honestly, fine fescue roasts in full sun. Fine fescues also dont do well if you mow high because they tend to get floppy around 3-4 inches and once that happens you'll probably regret planting it like many others because once it flops over you cant mow it properly without fluffing it up with a rake. I dont like how wispy it is honestly. Everything else in that mix is great.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

What do you think of this custom mix from Superseed Store?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Good, meat and potatoes mix. Are you set on a TTTF/KBG mix? You should be able to grow great kbg up north, but you will need to start soon. I like the user friendly NTEP tables on SSS, but once you find the cultivars that you feel would be suitable for you, I would check the NTEP studies (don't forget the older ones), for your area.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

I have Fescue already in my lawn and I don't have the time for a renovation so I was thinking about this.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

I am strongly leaning towards just using Tall Fescue for the over seeding instead of Bluegrass. 
We have been having some very hot and dry summers in Milwaukee WI and I don't want to spend a lot of money watering my lawn. Most importantly, I am not going to spend money and exert all of this physical effort to just end up with a brown patch during the hot summer months. 
So can someone please tell me what your thoughts are on this?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

If maintenance and watering is a problem, then I would go with TTTF. TTTF will however need to over seeded maybe every fall because it is a clump type turf that doesn't spread. It also has its share of fungal issues.

If I were seeding with fescue I might try the blend and advice from Pete @ GCI Turf.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Just ordered the following from the Superseed Store:

SS1000 Tall Fescue Blend
SS1002 Tall Fescue Shade Blend

I have killed all of the weeds and I will complete the project the 1st or 2nd week of September. Time for a 3 week vacation out West to Yellowstone and Glacier with my 8 year old daughter.


----------

